# vacuum after rub?



## ne.hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry to bother everybody again but has anyone used a vacuum sealer like the food saver after you put on the rub to get better penatration of the spices? How did it work? Did you get more flavor?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






            Thanks


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

I sometimes use one with marinades. It seems to help _liquids_ penetrate the meat. As for dry rub, I don't see how it would help. The only thing I think it would change is to scrape the rub off as you pull it out of the bag. I wouldn't waste your time. Anyway, the rub will flavor the meat as it cooks.


----------



## yard dog (Jul 15, 2008)

I have put dry rubs on meat and let it sit all night in the fridge, then vac sealed for the freezer and months later it was great. Not sure the sealing helped the flavor though since the rub had plenty of time to work before it was sealed. I'll agree that short term flavor penetration would be best achieved with a marinade, I could be wrong though.


----------

